# Norco Range 2011 LE



## Brookes (4. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte an meinem Range die Lager tauschen. Nachdem es meinen Norcohändler nicht mehr gibt und ich mir den offiziellen Lagersatz nicht leisten kann, hätte ich mir gerne selbst  die Lager besorgt und eingebaut. Hat evtl jemand die nötigen Bezeichnungen und Mengen? Der 2012er scheint ja nicht zu passen, oder? Auf jeden Fall ist hier ein Lager mit einer verlängerten Innenhülse, das ich im 2012er Satz so nicht wieder gefunden habe (Bild anbei). Oder kann man das einfach durch ein normales Lager desselben Durchmessers ersetzen?

Danke schonmal und viele Grüsse


----------

